# Circuitos integrados básicos y avanzados que todos deberíamos conocer.



## thevenin

_Versión 0.2 - 28 de Marzo de 2009_

                                                 Básicos  
===================================================================
*555* Múltiples aplicaciones: timer, oscilador, modulador de PWM, modulador de PPM
*556 *Dos 555 en un mismo encapsulado - 
*558* Cuatro 555 en un mismo encapsulado

Operacionales 
===================================================================
*741* Amplificador operacional. De uso más didáctico. Los hay mejores como el TL081
*747* Dos 741 en un mismo encapsulado
*LM358* Amplificador operacional doble (usado en fuentes unipolares, robóticas, muy popular)

Comparadores
====================================================================
*LM311* (comparador en DIP-8)
*LM393* (dos comparadores en DIP-8)
*LM339* (cuatro comparadores en DIP-14) 

_Ver más abajo operacionales para audio en esta misma entrada_


Reguladores y estabilizadores
===================================================================
Reguladores de tensión
-------------------------------
Integrados de National Semiconductores. Se usan como reguladores para fuentes de alimentación variables, cargadores de baterías, etc. 
*LM723* - 2  a 37 V máx 150mA, aunque puede llegar a 10 A mediante transistores externos.

*LM317* - 1,2 a 37V 1.5A
*LM350* - 1,2 a 33 V 3A

Reguladores de 1.2 a 32 V 5A
=====================
*LM138/K* -55°C to 150°C
*LM238/K* -25°C to 150°C
*LM338/K*  0°C to 125°C

El sufijo /K indicaría encapsulado de tipo TO-3

Estabilizadores
===========
*Serie 78XX Tensión Positiva*
78XX, donde XX es el valor fijo de la tensión, ej: 7805, 06, 08, 12, 15, 18, 25 Diversos fabricantes.
*Serie 79XX - Tension negativa*
Lo mismo que el anterior pero para tensión fija negativa.


                                                 Audio
===================================================================

Amplificadores de baja potencia (P<=1W)
=============================
*TDA 2002* Amplificador de 8W
*TDA 1013* Amplificador de baja potencia

Amplificadores de potencia (P>1W)
=========================
*TDA2003 * 	Amplificador audio 10W.  
*TDA2005 *	Amplificador audio 20W.  
*TDA2040* 	Amplificador hi-fi audio 20W.

Entrada FET
=========
(La X significa = 1, 2 o 4, e indica la cantidad de AO en el encapsulado). Ej:
*TL081* Amplificador operacional. 
*TL082* Dos tl081 en un mismo encapsulado

*TL06X* = Operacional de bajísimo consumo, más ruidoso que el resto de la familia.
*TL07X* = Operacional de bajo ruido. Estándar de calidad en audio durante años y vigente aún.
*TL08X* = Similares a la línea 07X, un poco más ruidosos y con mejores graves.            

Entrada BJT
=========
*NE5534/32* = Operacional simple/doble de muy bajo ruido. Prácticamente imbatible en la relación calidad/precio.
*RC45XX* = Familia de operacionales (en general dobles) de prestaciones medias. La principal diferencia entre ellos  es la corriente de salida.
*RC4558* = Uno de los más conocidos operacionales dobles de la familia anterior.
*LM1458* = Similar al RC4558. 


Ver https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/171778/ de este mismo hilo para más referencias


Iluminación
===================================================================

Estos integrados convierten una tensión en salidas digitales para el control de led de barras o puntos, por ejemplo vúmetros, medidores de nivel (llenado, etc). Lo que llamámos "vúmetros".

*LM3914* - Driver líneal para leds punto/barra - Para aplicaciones lineales, ej. controlar el nivel
               de líquidos de un tanque mediante conjunto de leds.
*LM3915* - Driver logarítmico (usar este para audio). Vúmetro de audio clásico, para modding, etc
*LM3916* -Controlador de displays (leds) punto/barra


Optoacopladores
============
*4N25* - Optoacoplador
*MO3041* - Optoacoplador de con detector de cruce por cero 


Radio
===================================================================
*TDA 7000* - Receptor FM

RadioTranmisión Recepción (TX-RX)
===================================================================
*TX2B-RX2B* - Transmisor y receptor radiocontrol para juguetes, coche, radio, barcos...
*TWS-BS3* - Transmisor 433.92 Mhz
*RWS-371-6* - Receptor 433.92 MHz
*NE567* - Detector de tonos - ideal para radiocontrol de respuesta simple (todo o nada).

Sensor de infrarrojo
==============
*CNY70* - Sensor infrarrojo de corto alcance

Conversores analógico digitales
=======================
*ADC0801* - Conversor analógico digital 8 bits 
*ADC0804* - Conversor analógico digital 8 bits salida serie


                                                 Microcontroladores
===================================================================

*PIC*
=======
*12C509A* - 8bits 8pines, (un puerto)
*12CE519-04/P* Microcontrolador 8 pines A/D (DIP)

*16F84A*   - 18 pines Frecuencia de oscilación 20 Mhz. Básico y didáctico. 13 I/O, temporizador, etc
*16F627A, - 18 pines, 16 I/O, USART, PWM, temporizadores, 2 comparadores1024 RAM, etc
16f628A similar al 627 pero 2048 bytes de RAM
16f88 - Equivale en patillaje y compatibilidad al 16f84 pero con oscilador interno, más conversores AD,
muchas, más memoria, más prestaciones, etc, PWM
16f876A - Pic con 28 pines con 3 puertos (PORTA, PORTB, PORTC), oscilador interno
16f877A - Pic con 40 pines con 4 puertos (PORTA, PORTB, PORTC, PORTD) ¡Muchas prestaciones!

18F2550-I/SP Microcontrolador 28 pines (USB) (DIP)
18F4550-I/SP Microcontrolador 40 pines (USB) (DIP)

DSPIC - Microcontrolador PIC de 16 bits
PIC32 - Microcontrolador PIC de 32 bits 

Control de Motores
===================================================================
L292  Control de un motor en corriente contínua. Amp. de transconductancia hasta 2A
L293B Puente en H . Control motores
L293D Puente en H . Control motores
L297   Controlador de motores paso a paso 
L298N Control en H para motores 

Sensores

Temperatura
=========
De National Semiconductors:
------------------------------------
LM35 Sensor de Temperatura 3 pines, 10mv/ºC - De -55 a 150 ºC

LM135 Sensor de Temperatura 3 pines, 10mv/ºK * De -55 a +150ºC 
LM235 Sensor de Temperatura 3 pines, 10mv/ºK * De -40 a +125ºC
LM335 Sensor de Temperatura 3 pines, 10mv/ºK * De -40 a +100ºC

LM75 - Sensor de temperatura y "perro guardían térmico" (termostato) con bus I2C  

Radio Frecuencia
==========================================================================
NE602 (SA602 remplazo)  - Demodulador, Mezclador, Oscilador para AM (Ideal para construir radios
superheterodino

MC3357  - FI banda estrecha de bajo consumo: Incluye oscilador, mezclador, amplificador, filtro
activo, conmutador de mute. Para hacer radios receptor FM.

MC3359  - Lo mismo que el anterior pero con una etapa más de FI.
MC1496  - Modulador de AM (Para hacer transmisores de radio AM)
MC1350P  - Amplificador de FI con AGC para distintas frecuencia (10.7MHz, 455 KHz, 58 Mhz, 45 Mhz)
TBA120 - Amplificador/Demodulador de sonido de F.I. - Sound I.F. amplificadorfier/demodulator for TV



ASIC (Aplication Specific Integrated Circuit)
===================================================================
Integrados de aplicación de aplicación específica: integrados que tienen un diseño y uso específico para una aplicación concreta, ej
Para instrumentación: (Voltímetros, frecuencímetro digitales con visualización mediante Displays o LCD's)[/i]

ICL7107 - Conversor A/D y Driver de Displays.
ICL7106 - Conversor A/D y Driver LCD
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Aplicaciones:
----------------
Voltímetro Digital Diy con 7107
Amperímetro Digital Diy con 7107

Hoja de especificaciones de ambos:
http://www.intersil.com/data/fn/fn3082.pdf
-----------------------------------------------------------

AD420 (Voltaje a Corriente de 4-20mA)
XR-2206 (Generador de Funciones)
HT9200A (Generador DTMF)
PCF8583 (Reloj/Calendario)
AD8307 (Mide Potencia de RF, entrega 25mV/dB)
MD2202-D16 (Flash DiskOnChip 16MB)
SID6581 (Chip Sintetizador Musical Programable)
MC145026/27/28 (codificadores y decodificadores para emisores y receptores a distancia)
ISD1420 (graba y reproduce sonidos de hasta 20 segundos)
SAA1064 (driver de 4 displays de 7 seg mediante I2C)
MCP41010 (Potenciómetro Digital 10k)
ISD5116 (Graba/Reproduce Audio hasta 16min. y también sirve como memoria)
VS1001k (Mpeg Audio Codec) (Decodificador para hacer reproductores MP3)
MAX756 (De una pila obtiene 5V) 
DS1307Reloj Calendario basado en bus I2C
DS1624 Termómetro basado en bus I2C
24L256MEen bus I2C


ICM 7216B - Contador universal de 8 dígitos 10 MHz. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Aplicaciones: contador, frecuencímetro. Controla 8 displays de ánodo común.
Ej. de aplicación
Medidor de frecuencia y período de hasta 100 Mhz (con divisor por 10 Mhz).

CA3162 y CA3161
=============
Integrados especializados, van en pareja; aplicaciones: voltímetro
CA3162 conversor analógico-digital completo, con salida BCD de 3 dígitos. 
CA3161  Conversor BCD a siete segmentos.

Voltímetro*


----------



## thevenin

Leyenda básica
===========
Triple: Tres puertas
Quad  : Quadruple (Cuatro puertas)
Hex   : Seis puertas

Serie 74
Diseñada para alta velocidad hasta 35 MHz

Ver notas al final de esta entrada.

Puertas lógicas (AND, OR, NAND, NOR, XOR)
===============
*74LS00* 	 	Quad 2-Input NAND Gates  	
*74LS02 *	 	Quad 2-Input NOR Gates 	
*74LS04 *	 	Hex Inverting Gates 	
*74LS05* 	 	Hex Inverter 	 	
*74LS06* 	 	HEX INVERTER BUFF/DRIVE OPEN 	
*74LS07* 	 	HEX BUFFERS/DRIVERS with OPEN-COLLECTOR
*74LS08* 	 	QUADRUPLE 2-INPUT POSITIVE-AND Gates
*74LS10* 	 	TRIPLE 3-INPUT POSITIVE-NAND Gates
*74LS11 *	 	Triple 3-INPUT positive-AND Gates
*74LS12 *	 	TRIPLE 3-INPUT NAND Gates 	
*74LS13* 	 	Dual 4-INPUT Positive-NAND Schmitt triggers
*74LS14* 	 	Hex schmitt-trigger inverters
*74LS20* 	 	Dual 4-INPUT positive-NAND Gates
*74LS21* 	 	Dual 4-INPUT positive-AND Gates
*74LS27* 	 	TRIPLE 3-INPUT NOR Gates
*74LS30* 	 	8-INPUT positive-NAND Gates
*74LS32* 	 	Quad 2-INPUT positive-OR
*74LS38* 	 	QUAD 2-INPUT NAND BUFFER

*74LS86* 	  	Quad 2-INPUT exclusive-OR Gates /* Xor */

*74LS132* 	Quad 2-INPUT positive-NAND Schmitt triggers 	



*74LS260* 	Dual 5-Input Positive-NOR Gates 
*74LS266* 	QUADRUPLE 2-INPUT EXCLUSIVE-NOR GATES. 

Decodificadores
===============
*74LS42* 	 	4-Line BCD To 10-Line Decimal Decoders
*74LS47* 	 	BCD-to-Seven-Segment Decoders/Drivers - /* Cátodo común */
*74LS48* 	 	BCD-to-Seven-Segment Decoders/Drivers - /* Ánodo común */

FLIP-FLOPS
==========
*74LS73* 	 	DUAL J-K FLIP-FLOPS with CLEAR
*74LS74* 	 	Dual D-type /./ flip-flops with preset and CLEAR /* Mantiene el estado de las salidas hasta siguiente pulso de reloj */
*74LS75* 	 	4-BIT BISTABLE LATCHES 	
*74LS76* 	 	Dual J-K /./ Flip-Flops with Preset and CLEAR

*74LS273* 	OCTAL D-TYPE FLIP-FLOP with CLEAR 
*74LS374* 	OCTAL D-TYPE FLIP-FLOP with 3-STATE OUTPUT

Sumadores
========= 	
*74LS83* 	 	4-Bit Binary Adder with Fast Carry /* Sumador de 4 bits (Suma hasta 15d con acarreo) */

Comparador de magnitud
=======================
*74LS85* 	 	4-bit binary or BCD magnitude comparators 	


Contadores
==========
*74LS90*  	Decade Counter 	/* Contador decádido de 0 a 9 - Divisor de frecuencia por 2 y por 5 (La conexión de uno de dos y uno de 5 hace un divisor por 10 */
*74LS92*  	DECADE COUNTER,4-BIT BINARY COUNTER /* Contador decádico y binario. Divisor de frecuencia por 2,4,8,16 */
*74LS93* 	 	4-Bit Binary Counters 	/* Contador binario de 4 bits */

*74LS190* 	Synchronous Up/Down Counters With Down 	 /* Ver en micropick --------------------------------------*/
*74LS191* 	SYNC.UP/DOWN COUNTERS with DOWN/UP  	
*74LS193* 	PRESETTABLE BCD/DECADE UP/DOWN COUNTER /* Contador ascendente y descendente */


Monoestables
=============
*74LS122* 	Retriggerable Monostable Multivibrators(with CLEAR) 	


MULTIPLEXORES
=============
*74LS151* 	8-INPUT MULTIPLEXER 	
*74LS153* 	Dual 4-Input Multiplexer 	
*74LS154* 	4-Line to 16-Line Decoder/Demultiplexer 	
*74LS155* 	DUAL 1-OF-4 DECODER/DEMULTIPLEXER
*74LS157* 	Quad 2-Line to 1-Line Data Selectors/Multiplexers
*74LS158* 	QUAD 2-INPUT MULTIPLEXER 	
*74LS161* 	Synchronous 4-bit Counter 	

*74LS162* 	BCD DECADE COUNTERS/4-BIT BINARY COUNTERS
*74LS163* 	CMOS Synchronous Programmable 4-Bit Binary Counter 	

*74LS138* 	3-line to 8-line decoder / demultiplexer 	
*74LS139* 	Dual 2-line to 4-line decoders / demultiplexers 
*74LS251* 	DATA SELECTORS/MULTIPLEXERS with 3-STATE OUTPUTS


*74LS253* 	Dual 4-Input Multiplexer with 3-state outputs
*74LS257* 	Quad 2-Input Multiplexers with 3-state outputs
*74LS258* 	Quad 2-Input Multiplexers with 3-state outputs 


Registros de desplazamientos
============================
*74LS164* 	8-Bit Parallel-Out Serial Shift Registers  	
*74LS165* 	Parallel-Load 8-Bit Shift Registers 	
*74LS166* 	Parallel-Load 8-Bit Shift Registers  	
*74LS173* 	4-Bit D-Type Registers With 3-State Outputs 	

*74LS174* 	Hex/Quadruple D-Type Flip-Flops With CLEAR 	
*74LS175* 	Hex/Quadruple D-Type Flip-Flops With CLEAR 	

*74LS194* 	4-BIT BIDIRECTIONAL UNIVERSAL SHIFT REGISTERS 	

ALU
====
*74LS181* 	Arithmetic Logic Units/Function Generators  	


Buffers
========
*74LS125* 	Quadruple Bus Buffers With 3-State Outputs 	
*74LS541* 	OCTAL BUFFERS AND LINE DRIVERS
*74LS07* 	        hex buffers/drivers feature high-voltage open-collector outputs 

*74LS240* 	Octal Buffer/Line Driver with 3-State Outputs
*74LS244* 	Octal Buffer/Line Driver with 3-State Outputs

Decodificadores BCD  a siete segmentos
=====================================
*SN7447* 	        BCD-to-Seven-Segment Decoders/Drivers 		
*74LS247* 	BCD-to-Seven-Segment Decoder/Drivers - (La representación del 6 y el 9 se hace con un segmentos horizontal de más)

Decodificador de BCD a decimal
==============================
*74LS145* 	BCD-To-Decimal Decoders/Drivers 


VARIOS
=======
*74LS148* 	8-line to 3-line priority encoder 	
*74LS299* 	8-BIT UNIVERSAL SHIFT/STORAGE REGISTERS 
*74LS321* 	Controlador de cristal  
*74LS373* 	OCTAL TRANSPARENT LATCH with 3-STATE OUTPUTS
*74LS245* 	Octal Bus Transmitter/Receiver


* Notas
=====
Las familias  que podemos encontrar en tiendas de electrónica son:
	74FXX : Fast TTL
	74HCXX: High Cmos (bajo consumo No compatible directamente con TTL)
	74HCTXX High Cmos TTL (compatible directamente con TTL)
	74LSXXX TTL
        CMOS 4000 y 4500

La familia 74XX está obsoleta, su sustituto el 74LS, sin embargo en nuevos diseños preferir 74HC por su bajo consumo, o 74HCT para compatibilidad directa con TTL.

Ambas familias son CMOS por lo tanto cuidar de descargas electrostáticas.

CMOS-TTL
========
Es preferible no mezclar familias pero poder se puede. Las familias CMOS se puden acoplar mediante interfaces a TTL:
http://www.cmelectronics.8m.com/circuitos_integrados.html

Curso de electrónica digital: 
====================
http://www.cmelectronics.8m.com/

Series lógicas 74 y 4000. Explicación de características, etc
======================
http://www.kpsec.freeuk.com/components/ic.htm

Entradas no usadas
==============
Las entradas no usadas deben conectarse a +V o 0V (según corresponda) -aún cuando sean puertas lógicas que no usemos-, para evitar la captación de ruido.

Niveles lógicos que activan los pines
===============
¿Como puedo saber sin un PIN se activa con un nivel bájo o un nivel alto?
Ej. ¿Como puedo saber si el PIN LT (Lamp Test (ilumina todos los segmentos) del 7447 activa con un uno o con un cero?



Mirando el esquema anterior, podemos ver como el PIN LT tiene un círculo, lo cual significa que se activa con un nivel BAJO.

También se puede indicar con una raya encima del nombre del PIN, lo que recibe el nombre de "negado".

Los que no tienen círculo o esa raya se activan con un nivel ALTO.

Para saber más de las familias lógicas:
===========================
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/familias-logicas-avanzadas-actuales-13863/,  en Power Point, por cortesía de nuestro amigo "juniorrpvs".

Bibliografía impresa:
===============
Sistemas digitales: principios y aplicaciones - Tocci/Widmer - Ed. Prentice Hall
The Art of Electronics: Paul Horowitz, Winfield Hill - Ed. Cambridge University Press
Electrónica Fundamental Tomo 6. Jº María Angulo - Ed. Paraninformación


----------



## thevenin

Leyenda básica
===========
Dual: Dos puertas
Triple: Tres puertas
Quad : Quadruple (Cuatro puertas)
Hex : Seis puertas

Serie 4000
========
Diseñada para alta velocidad hasta 1 MHz

Ver notas al final de esta entrada. 


*Puertas lógicas*
===========
4001  	Quadruple 4-Input NOR gates
4010 	Quadruple 2-input NOR gates 	
4011 	Quadruple 2-input NAND gates
4017    Counter/Divider o decoder with 10 outpus / Contador/divisor o decorificador con 10 salidas
http://r-luis.xbot.es/icdatos/4017.html
4023 	Tripple   3-input NAND
4030 	Quadruple exclusive-OR gates 	
4049 	Hex Inverter without buffer
4068 	8 Input NAND/AND gates 	
4069 	Hex Inverter without buffer 	
4070 	Quadruple OR-EX gates
4071 	4x 2-Input OR 	
4072 	Double OR 4-input 
4073 	3x 3-Input AND 	
4075 	3x 3-Input OR 	
4081 	Quadruple 2 INPUT AND gates
4082 	Dual 4-Input AND gatess	
4093 	Puerta NAND Schmitt de 2 entradas cuádruple
4503 	Hex Non-Inverting 3-STATE Buffer 	 	
4584 	Hex Schmitt Trigger
40106 	Hex Schmitt inverter	

*Buffers*
=========
4050 	Hex Buffer

*Registros de desplazamiento*
============================
4006 	Static shift register 18 stages / Registro de desplazamiento estático de 18 etapas 	
4014 	8-Bit Shift Register Synchroon 	
4015 	Dual 4-bit static shift register 	


*Contadores*
=============
4017 	Decimal Counter Decode 10 outputs /Contador decimal con 10 salidas decodificadas 	
4029 	Presetable counter down/asc Contador preajustable ascendente/descendente 	
4040 	Pulse counter 12 stages / Contador de pulsos de 12 etapas 	
4060 	Pulse counter 12 stages / Contador de pulsos de 12 etapas 	
4066 	Quadruple bilateral counter / Contador bilateral cuádruple 	

4510 	BCD up/down counter 	
4518 	Dual synchronous decimal counter / Contador decimal sincrono doble 	
4520 	Dual synchronous 4 bits          / Contador Doble De 4bit Síncrono 	

40193 	4-bit synchronous binary up/down counter 

*Flip Flops*
===========
4013 	Dual D Flip-flop / Flip-flop de tipo D doble 	
4027 	Dual JK FlipFlop / Flip-flop JK doble 	


*Decodificadores*
================
4028 	1-of-10 decoder 	
4514 	 4-Bit Latched/4-to-16 Line Decoders   / Descodificador activo en alto de 4 bits a 16 vias 	
4532 	8-input priority encoder 	

*Latches*
==========
4042 	Quad Clocked D Latch 	
4043 	4x Set-Reset Latch 	

*Lazo cerrado (PLL)*
=============
4046 	Micropower Phase-locked Loop 	

*Monoestable/astable*
===============
4047 	Monoestable/Astable 
4538 	Monoestable multivibrator 
4528 	Dual monostable multivibrator 	


*Multiplexores*
==============
4051 	Multiplexor/desmultiplexor de 8 canales 	
4053 	Multiplexor/desmultiplexor de 2 canales triple 	
4067 	16-channel analogue. multiplexer/demultiplexer * 

Decodificadores de 7 segmen*tos
=======================
4511 	4511 BCD to 7-segment display Latched-driver (Controlador de display con Enclavamiento)

*Varios*
=========
4527 	BCD rate multiplier

Descarga de estáticas
===============
La tecnología CMOS es sensible a electricidad estática, por lo tanto es necesario descargarse de esta tocando un armazón metálico como el marco de una ventana (sin pintar), un radiador, una estantería o tubería de agua antes de manipularlos.

Alimentación
=========
Los circuito integrados digitales C-MOS a diferencia de sus homologos 74 TTL admiten tensiones de alimentación de entre 3 y 18 Vcc.

Los niveles alto y bajos son respectivamente 2/3 y 1/3 de VCC, así con 3V, entre 0 y 1V representaría nivel bajo o LOW, y 2 a 3 V representaría nivel alto o HIGH.

Bajo consumo
==========
A diferencia de los TTL, su bajo consumo de unos pocos microfaradioslos hace adecuado para circuitos gobernados a baterías o pilas; hay que tener en cuenta que a mayor frecuencia mayor consumo.

Entradas no usadas
==============
Las entradas no usadas deben conectarse a +V o 0V (según corresponda) -aún cuando sean puertas lógicas que no usemos-, para evitar la captación de ruido. 

Niveles lógicos que activan los pines 
==========================
Exactamente igual que para la serie 74, ver diagrama correspondiente en la entrada anterior.

Entradas no usadas
==============
Debido a la alta impedancia de entrada de las puertas lógicas, estos integrados son propensos a captar ruido que se verá amplificado a la salida obteniendo niveles lógicos inesperados, y además incrementa el consumo de la fuente de alimentación. Como prevención conectar las entradas de puertas no usadas a V+ o 0V; si nos referimos a una puerta que usamos parcialmente (ejemplo usamos 2 entradas de una puerta de 3 entradas) colocar la entrada no usada donde corresponda; ejemplo:

Si tenemos una AND de tres entradas, y necesitamos solo dos, la entrada no usada debería conectarse a nivel alto     
(HIGH) para que la operación  lógica se produzca correctamente. (Si ponemos un cero la salida sería siempre cero).


----------



## thevenin

Muy buenas.

La idea de esta entrada es ir haciendo una recopilación de circuitos integrados básicos y avanzados que todos deberíamos conocer para nuestras aplicaciones.

Como se puede ver, he reservado unos espacios, y poco a poco iré completando con ejemplos, y no sé si con enlaces directos a las hojas de datos, comentarios, etc.

No los he usado todos, y las refeferencias las he tomado de webs, libros, revistas, etc.

La idea es que en la primera lista se incluyan aquellos que son accesibles en tiendas de electrónica habituales, o que se puedan conseguir en internet de forma minorista.

He reservado un apartado especial para los de lógica digital ya que necesitan ser vistos aparte.

En el apartado otros se pondrá aquellos que son más difíciles de conseguir.

Voy a ir recopilando direcciones de este mismo foro, sobre otras recopilaciones que se hayan hecho, así que si sabéis de alguna entrada referente a los circuitos integrados no tenéis más que decirlo.

Por supuesto se aceptan sugerencias y correcciones. La idea es conocer nuevos integrados, usos y aplicaciones de estos.

Si tenéis alguna sugerencia poneda y yo la iré clasificando donde corresponda.

Un saludo.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Si yo fuera vos, desistiria.        
hay miles de circuitos integrados "basicos", de los cuales todos deberiamos estar enterados, pero eso es imposible. si quieres yo puedo ayudarte en esta recopilacion, ya que tengo carpetas enteras llenas de datasheets sobre amplificador de audio, pll's, controladores, pic's, etc, etc, etc.

saludos, muy buen post.


----------



## thevenin

Hay miles, eso está claro, pero al menos ir poniendo aquellos que nos dejarían en verguenza si decimos a alguien que no los conocemos   

Si tienes alguno que es clásico, asequible en costo y fácil de conseguir no dudes en ponerlo, yo lo voy clasificando.

Lo que se trata es de tener al menos una base de circuitos integrados mínimos. 

Un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo

CD4017, CD4093, CD4011, CA3161 y CA3162, LM3914, LM3915, LM3916, 4N25, MO3041, ADC0801, CD4013, CNY70, LM35, LM75, LM317, LM338, LM350, LM723, TWS-BS3, RWS-371-6

La idea me parece buena, pero también me parece que la lista será Interminable


----------



## fernandob

hola, es muy buena esta idea, y lo que dice fogonazo es verdad.
una posible solucion es que pongan enlaces, o mejor por si el dia de mañana *esos enlaces web desaparecen *copien y peguen el archivo de:

algunos distribuidores en su lista de precios tienen un detalle de que son los chips, yo hace rato que no miro pero en algunas ocasiones me los cruce.
codigo del chip.........que es ?.....precio.

asi encuentran decodificadore spara control remoto, amp, timers diversos, y miles de cosas mas.

es interesante adosar fecha, proveedor y pais en el que esta .

asi que , como idea les doy esta, cuando encuentren una linda pagina de un proveedor que detalle que son los chips que vende ponganla y de una tienen un pedazo de lista.
luego para mas detalles esta datasheetcatalog y esos .

saludos


----------



## thevenin

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> CD4017, CD4093, CD4011, CA3161 y CA3162, LM3914, LM3915, LM3916, 4N25, MO3041, ADC0801, CD4013, CNY70, LM35, LM75, LM317, LM338, LM350, LM723, TWS-BS3, RWS-371-6
> 
> La idea me parece buena, pero también me parece que la lista será Interminable



Estupendo, ya he puesto unos cuantos en la lista.

No será interminable, ¡o sí!, de lo que se trata es de ir conociendo y recopilando datos.
Si poco a poco se van poniendo uno u otro pues es uno más que vamos conociendo.

Recordemos que deben ser fáciles de conseguir.

Con los digitales voy a hacer lo que dice fernandob, haré un c&p de alguna página o algo, pero
también pondré los clásicos, no todos.


----------



## Fogonazo

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> .....una posible solucion es que pongan enlaces, o mejor por si el dia de mañana *esos enlaces web desaparecen *copien y peguen el archivo de:




Muy acertado, habría que esperar la presencia de Li-Ion para ver la posibilidad de "Bajar" los datasheet´s al propio foro, algo como un *"Datasheetarchive.com"* pero básico y propio del foro.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Yo tengo miles, y no son pesados, se podria armar una base de datos muy accesible con los datasheets en el foro, asi muchas preguntas t post, se evitarian. como por ejemplo las de voltaje de alimentacion, posibles conexiónes en bridge, etc, etc,.

si algun moderadorcrea un hipervinculo para datasheets, yo hago un back upo de los mios.
saludos.


----------



## anthony123

Li-ion ahorita debe estar disfruntado de sus merecidas vacaciones con su familia..!     !

Me parece super estupenda la propuesta del amigo "thevenin" que por cierto tenia tiempo sin mirar sus post en el foro..!

Saludos y bienvenido nuevamente


----------



## thevenin

¿Sabías que un 74247 es pin a pin compatible con un 7447 y que solo cambia la representación del 6 y del 9?

¿Sabías que un 74HC no es del todo compatible con la serie 74LS y es válido para diseños de bajo consumo, o que un 74HCT si es compatible con la serie TTL?

¿Porqué si en la tienda pides un 7447  te dan un 74LS47?

¿Como sé que si para activar un reset en un contador lo hago con un nivel bajo o alto? ¿y sin mirar la hoja de datos?...

Muy pronto en sus pantallas de ordenador Los Circuitos Digitales serie 74 que todos deberíamos conocer...

P.D: Anthony: ;-)


----------



## thevenin

No están todos los que son, pero sí son todos los que están.    

En la página 1 en el segundo mensaje ya están disponible los integrados serie 74 que todos deberíamos conocer, con algunas notas al pie del mensaje.

Correcciones, observaciones y mejoras bievenidas.

Que lo disfruten.


----------



## electrodan

A mi un poco mas sobre integrados no me viene mal...


----------



## opaitopepe

muy bueno thevenin. te lo has currado.
gracias


----------



## El nombre

thevenin dijo:
			
		

> ¿Sabías que un 74247 es pin a pin compatible con un 7447 y que solo cambia la representación del 6 y del 9?
> 
> ¿Sabías que un 74HC no es del todo compatible con la serie 74LS y es válido para diseños de bajo consumo, o que un 74HCT si es compatible con la serie TTL?
> 
> ¿Porqué si en la tienda pides un 7447  te dan un 74LS47?
> 
> ¿Como sé que si para activar un reset en un contador lo hago con un nivel bajo o alto? ¿y sin mirar la hoja de datos?...
> 
> Muy pronto en sus pantallas de ordenador Los Circuitos Digitales serie 74 que todos deberíamos conocer...
> 
> P.D: Anthony: ;-)


Como me troncho. Muy bueno!
La lástima es que hay foreros que no quieren saber ni como funciona un Flip-Flop. Para ello usan el microcontrolador (en este momento me parto de la risa)

Explicando el acople del hc al Ls y veceversa cae más de uno. 
Gracias


----------



## thevenin

Si señores, los "Integrados que todos deberíamos conocer" vuelve a la carga con la serie 4000, como siempre notas al final. Podéis verlo en la tercera entrada de este hilo: 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...dos-todos-deberiamos-conocer-15509/#post99769

Con esto quedan completada una versión preliminar de los integrados generales (entrada primera), serie 74XX (entrada segunda) y serie 40XX.

En breve, se remodelará la primera entrada con nuevos integrados, especialmente en la parte de microcontroladores, y alguno que otro interesante que me he encontrado en el camino.

Como siempre, sugerencias y correcciones bienvenidas. 

Así de paso la gente nueva en el foro puede conocer este hilo y aportar e informaciónrmarse.

Sería interesante si alguien quiere hablar de algún integrado de ponerlo por aquí, y se añadirá a la lista correspondiente.

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123

*RF* (No te olvides de ella)
NE602 (SA602 remplazo)
MC3357
MC3359
MC1496
MC1350P
TBA120
74HC4046


----------



## thevenin

Estupendo Anthony, en breve los pongo, junto con unos de Fogonazo que me faltan por añadir.

Saludos.


----------



## thevenin

Hola otra vez,

aquí pongo lo que van a ser las nuevas incorporaciones, faltaban unos pocos de Fogonazos, y ahora estos últimos de Anthony de RF.

Los someto a revisión antes de ponerlos en las listas, si en dos o tres días nadie dice nada, pasan a la lista.

Integrados que faltaban de Fogonazos
===========================
CD4011, CD4013, CD4017, CD4093 - Todo estos están en la nueva serie 4000, ya que CD solo significa el fabricante.

LM3916 - Controlador de displays (leds) punto/barra

4N25 - Optoacoplador
MO3041 - Optoacoplador de con detector de cruce por cero

ADC0801 - Conversor analógico digital 8 bits

LM338 - Regulador 3 terminales 5 Amperios - OK

TWS-BS3   - Transmisor 433.92 Mhz
RWS-371-6 - Receptor  433.92 MHz


CNY70 - Sensor infrarrojo de corto alcance: 


Integrados a incorporar de Anthony
=========================
NE602 (SA602 remplazo) - Demodulador, Mezclador, Oscilador para AM (Ideal para construir radios       
                                          superheterodino

MC3357                 - FI banda estrecha de bajo consumo: Incluye oscilador, mezclador, amplificador, filtro
                               activo, conmutador de mute. Para hacer radios receptor FM.

MC3359                 - Lo mismo que el anterior pero con una etapa más de FI.
MC1496                 - Modulador de AM (Para hacer transmisores de radio AM)
MC1350P                - Amplificador de FI con AGC para distintas frecuencia (10.7MHz, 455 KHz, 58 Mhz, 45 Mhz)
TBA120                 - Amplificador/Demodulador de sonido de F.I. - Sound I.F. amplificadorfier/demodulator for TV


----------



## Cacho

Está buena la idea Thevenin.

Te agrego algunos operacionales desde el punto de vista del audio:

Entrada FET
(X = 1, 2 o 4, e indica la cantidad de AO en el encapsulado)
TL06X = Operacional de bajísimo consumo, más ruidoso que el resto de la familia.
TL07X = Operacional de bajo ruido. Standar de calidad en audio durante años y vigente aún.
TL08X = Ya está en la primera página. Similares a la línea 07X, un poco más ruidosos y con mejores graves. Esto último es subjetivo, pero la opinión general es esa.

Entrada BJT
NE5534/32 = Operacional simple/doble de muy bajo ruido. Prácticamente imbatible en la relación calidad/precio.
RC45XX = Familia de operacionales (en general dobles) de prestaciones medias. La principal diferencia entre ellos es la corriente de salida.
RC4558 = Uno de los más conocidos operacionales dobles de la familia anterior.
LM1458 = Similar al RC4558.

Según el fabricante del AO, los prefijos pueden variar.

Hay otras líneas de AO de altas prestaciones, como las fabricadas por Analog Devices (prefijo AD principalmente) y Burr Brown (hoy parte de Texas Instruments, prefijos OP y OPA en general) que exceden a los anteriores en prestaciones, aunque a un precio considerablemente más alto y no son tan fáciles de encontrar.

Saludos


----------



## unleased!

La serie 74, que buenos recuerdos con mis compañeros, cuantos integrados salian ardiendo por poner el positivo en el negativo y viceversa....


----------



## thevenin

Nuevos candidatos para, como siempre, su previa revisión:

Del foro de Todopic.com.ar (http://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=21325.0)
==============================================================
AD420 (Voltaje a Corriente de 4-20mA)
XR-2206 (Generador de Funciones)
HT9200A (Generador DTMF)
PCF8583 (Reloj/Calendario)
AD8307 (Mide Potencia de RF, entrega 25mV/dB)
MD2202-D16 (Flash DiskOnChip 16MB)
SID6581 (Chip Sintetizador Musical Programable)
MC145026/27/28 (codificadores y decodificadores para emisores y receptores a distancia)
ISD1420 (graba y reproduce sonidos de hasta 20 segundos)
SAA1064 (driver de 4 displays de 7 seg mediante I2C)
MCP41010 (Potenciómetro Digital 10k)
ISD5116 (Graba/Reproduce Audio hasta 16min. y también sirve como memoria)
VS1001k (Mpeg Audio Codec) (Decodificador para hacer reproductores MP3)
MAX756 (De una pila obtiene 5V) 

Pics que faltan
==========
Gama baja
=======
12C509A - 8bits 8pines, (un puerto)
12CE519-04/P  	Microcontrolador 8 pines A/D  (DIP)


16f88 - Equivale en patillaje y compatibilidad al 16f84 pero con oscilador interno, más conversores AD,  
            muchas, más memoria,  más prestaciones, etc, PWM
16f876A - Pic con 28 pines con 3 puertos (PORTA, PORTB, PORTC), oscilador interno
16f877A - Pic con 40 pines con 4 puertos (PORTA, PORTB, PORTC, PORTD) ¡Muchas prestaciones!

18F2550-I/SP  	Microcontrolador 28 pines (USB)  (DIP)  	
18F4550-I/SP 	Microcontrolador 40 pines (USB)  (DIP)

DSPIC - Microcontrolador PIC de 16 bits
PIC32 -  Microcontrolador PIC de 32 bits


Otros
=====
NE567 - Detector de tonos - ideal para radiocontrol de respuesta simple (todo  o nada).

En cuanto encuentre un libro que tengo perdido, desrcribo un poco mejor las características de los PICS.


----------



## Arqus

Muy buena idea.
Yo añadiría la sección de *Comparadores *con los siguientes elementos:
*LM311 *(comparador en DIP-8)
*LM393 *(dos comparadores en DIP-8)
*LM339 *(cuatro comparadores en DIP-14)
*LM358 *(comparador dual en DIP-8) *<--- Lo tenéis mal puesto en la sección de reguladores*

Se suelen usar en robótica y control automático para hacer sensores ópticos (con el CNY-70), de temperatura, de luz...

Saludos
Arqus


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Arqus dijo:
			
		

> *LM358 *(comparador dual en DIP-8) *<--- Lo tenéis mal puesto en la sección de reguladores*



Pregunto...por que no leen las hojas de datos antes de mandar fruta? El LM358 *NO ES UN COMPARADOR NI UN REGULADOR!*.

El LM358 es un doble amplificador operacional con entrada PNP diseñado para funcionar con fuentes de alimentación unipolares. Es el hermano menor del LM324, que es exactamente lo mismo, pero cuádruple.

Saludos!


----------



## thevenin

Bien, gracias por las correcciones, así ha quedado la sección operacionales y la nueva Comparadores.

*Operacionales*
===================================================================
*741* Amplificador operacional. De uso más didáctico. Los hay mejores como el TL081
*747* Dos 741 en un mismo encapsulado
*LM358* Amplificador operacional doble (usado en fuentes unipolares, robóticas, etc, muy popular)

Comparadores
*LM311* (comparador en DIP-8)
*LM393* (dos comparadores en DIP-8)
*LM339* (cuatro comparadores en DIP-14) 

Aquí hay unas nuevas incorporaciones que ya han pasado a la lista, en el apartado ASIC;  además se  ha reordenado un poco, poníendo los ASIC al final, en lugar del medio como estaban antes.
*DS1307* Reloj Calendario basado en bus I2C
*DS1624* Termómetro basado en bus I2C
*24L256* MEmomoria en bus I2C


Y los últimos que puse yo, también han pasado a sus respectivos apartados.

Como sabéis la lista se va actualizando en los primeros mensajes, el 1, 2 y 3, aunque siempre anuncio por aquí los nuevos a incorporar.

Por cierto, se ha pasado a la versión 0.2 (que la 0.1 era de junio de 2008 ).  
que los últimos cambios así lo merecen...


----------



## krit

Hoy todo es más fácil. Tiras de Google y ahí esta.
Pero hace mas de 20 años tuve que pagar un pastón por algunos Handbook de Philips y de Texas Instruments.
Aún asi  has hecho un gran trabajo Thevenin.
He estado buscando una pequeña lista de chips I2C y al fín la he encontrado. Aunque algunos ya no estan en el mercado  y para conseguirlos habra que tirar de desguace
PCF 8573    Reloj/contador de eventos
PCF 8583    Reloj/contador de eventos
PCF 8570    Ram 256x8
PCF 8582    Eprom 128x8
PCF 8574    Entrada/salida
PCF 8591    Convertidor A/D
PCF 8577    Driver LCD
SAA 1064    Driver LED
PCF 8571    Ram 128x8

Yo incluiria en la lista también los Z80,8085,8155y 8255.
No hay que olvidar que antes de que aparecieran los microcontroladores con flash eprom estos eran los de uso más extendido.

Lo dicho , un gran trabajo.

Saludos


----------



## thevenin

Hola Krit,

 ¿sabes cuales son esos que no están en el mercado? la verdad solo conocia el SAA1064 que ya estaba en la lista.

A los microprocesadores podemos crearles un apartado por su importancia.

Saludos


----------



## krit

No podria decirte cuales exactamante. 
Tendria que repasar las revistas de Elektor de los últimos años.


----------



## electroandres

Una pregunta sobre este tema, la seria 7400 se sigue fabricando? pregunto porque ninguna casa de electronica los tiene, todas tienen los CD40**
Existe algun ramplazo para el 74ls13?


----------



## shadow_x

no olviden agregar el ht12E y ht12D


----------



## Tomasito

Muy buena la lista la verdad.

No sería buena idea ir poniendo toda la lista en la Wiki bien ordenada?


----------



## Tacatomon

Tomasito dijo:


> Muy buena la lista la verdad.
> 
> No sería buena idea ir poniendo toda la lista en la Wiki bien ordenada?



+1

¿Algo como un diccionario?

Seria bueno


----------



## Helminto G.

*556.-   dicese de 555 siameses, ja ja ja

me parece bien esa idea de un diccionario de integrados basicoo, me sumo
*


----------



## Tomasito

Tacatomon dijo:


> +1
> 
> ¿Algo como un diccionario?
> 
> Seria bueno



Podría ser, pero no por orden numérico (para es es fácil usar internet), sino por categorías.


----------



## lubeck

Informacion sobre la fam 74

*TTL (74xx)	True TTL	 *
74L	        Low power	 
74S	        Schottky	 
74H	        High speed 
74LS	        Low power - Schottky                 
74AS	        Advanced - Schottky	         
74ALS	        Advanced - Low power - Schottky                 
74F(AST)	Fast - (Advanced - Schottky)         
74C	        CMOS...................check Vcc levels		 
74HC (U)	High speed - CMOS (Unbuffered output)         
74HCT	        High speed - CMOS - TTL inputs		       
74AHC	        Advanced - High speed - CMOS		         
74AHCT	        Advanced - High speed - CMOS - TTL inputs	 
74FCT (-A)	Fast - CMOS - TTL inputs (speed variations)	 
74FCT (-T, -AT)	Fast - CMOS - TTL inputs (speed variations)	 
74AC	        Advanced - CMOS		                         
74ACT	        Advanced - CMOS - TTL inputs		        
74FACT	        AC, ACT (Q) series		                 
74ACQ	        Advanced - CMOS - Quiet outputs	                 
74ACTQ	        Advanced - CMOS - TTL inputs - Quiet outputs 
*
   Bus Driver Families  *

74ABT	        Advanced - BiCMOS - Technology	                
74ABTE	        ABT - Enhanced Transceiver Logic                 
74ABTH	        Advanced - BiCMOS - Technology - bus Hold	 
74BCT	        BiCMOS - TTL inputs 		                
74BTL	        Backplane - Transceiver - Logic		         
74GTL	        Gunning - Transceiver - Logic		         
74GTLP	        GTL Plus		                         

*Low Voltage Families* 

74ALB	        Advanced - Low Voltage - BiCMOS	                 
74LV (U)	Low - Voltage (Unbuffered output)	         
74LVC (R) (U)	LV - CMOS (damping Resistor)(Unbuffered output)	 
74LVCH	        Low - Voltage - CMOS - bus Hold	                 
74ALVC	        Advanced - Low - Voltage - CMOS	                 
74LVT (R) (U)	LV - TTL  (damping Resistor(Unbuffered output)	 
74LVTZ	        Low - Voltage - TTL - High Impedance power-up	 
74ALVC (R)	ALV - CMOS (bus Hold) (damping Resistor)	 
74ALVCH	        Advanced - Low - Voltage - CMOS - bus Hold	 
74LCX	        LV - CMOS (operates with 3v & 5v supplies)	 
74VCX	        LV - CMOS (operates with 1.8v & 3.6v supplies 

Y tengo un consulta... ustedes que opinan.... tengo un circuito que utiliza un 74ls148 y le envia los datos a un 74ls540, ambos  montados en sockets, se me daño el 74ls540 y lo remplace con un 74hc540 y ya no funciona igual el circuito... ¿son totalmente incompatbles las series lsy hc o deberia funcionar? ....
post.end.


----------



## DANDY

hola a todos creo este tema para poder adjuntar la mayor cantidad posible de dispositivos comerciales y que usamos frecuentemente para nuestros diseños, para empezar yo agregare unos cuantos y luego de a pocos iré agregando más...los invito a compartir los suyos:

*optoacopladores:*
*4N35* - uso común salida de fototransistor, no es recomendable cuando se trabaja desde los khz
*6N135* -  ideal para altas frecuencias salida fototransistor, personalmente lo uso para pwm de 20khz
*MOC3041* - con salida de fototriac, tiene un detector de cruce por cero incorporado, ideal para controlar cargas a tension de red en 220v
*PC817* - con solo 4 pines, salida de fototransistor, muy usado en fuentes conmutadas

*diodos*: Los datos de tension y corriente maxima son sacados de los datasheet de www.datasheetcatalog.com

*1N4007* - el mas usado para nuestros circuitos 1A 700V
*1N5408* - diodo común 3A 700V
*6A6 - *diodo común 6A 420v
*1N4148* - diodo de alta velocidad 150mA 75V
*FR107* - diodo de recuperación rápida 1A 700V
*FR307* - diodo de recuperación rápida 3A 700V

*transistores comúnes: *Debajo de cada uno pongo su complemento

*BC548* - transistor NPN de proposito general IC=100mA VCEO=30v hFE>= 90
*BC558* - transistor PNP de proposito general IC=100mA VCEO=30v hFE>= 90
*2N3904 -* transistor NPN de proposito general IC=200mA VCEO=40v hFE>= 40
*2N3906 -* transistor PNP de proposito general IC=200mA VCEO=40v hFE>= 40
*BD135 - *transistor NPN de proposito general IC=1.5A VCEO=45v hFE>= 25
*BD136 - *transistor PNP de proposito general IC=1.5A VCEO=45v hFE>= 25
*2N3055 - *transistor NPN de proposito general tipo chapa IC=15A VCEO=60v hFE>= 5
*MJ2955* - transistor PNP de proposito general tipo chapa IC=15A VCEO=60v hFE>= 5


----------



## g.corallo

Aca les dejo  una tabla de transistores y encapsulados.


----------



## THE ONE ANDRES

Hola comapañeros como estan soy nuevo aca en el foro, me parece una labor muy interesante lo que hacen aca... los felicito por su dedicacion... 

tal trabajo que quieren hacer aca nunca lo he visto en mi vida en la web, no con la magnitud en que lo quieren hacer... y no es mala idea ser pioneros de eso... pero pienso que un trabajo asi se deberia hacer con la wiki, para eso es esa herramienta no? ademas cre que permite organizar de mejor manera la informacion...


----------



## elosciloscopio

algo mejor:

alguien que controle el MS Acces o cualquier otro programa de gestión de datos, que cree una base de datos en la que estuvieran todos los componentes y mediante una siple búsqueda pudiera localizar el semiconductor/integrado que necesite

eso sí: para ser accesible, tendría que estar hecho en un software libre para que cualquier forero lo puediera conseguir y utilizar

saludos


----------



## THE ONE ANDRES

Me parece super... pero dicho programa deberia ser actualizable, ya que aun que no se tengan clasificados ni el diez por ciento de los componentes (ya que son muchisimos), al menos es algo, y sabemos que ese diez por ciento serian los componentes de usos comunes... asi, se podria descargar el programa sin necesidad de que esten todos os componentes del mercado. Ademas de clasificarlos podriamos colocar items para cada componente como "caracteristicas electricas principales (Vcc, Icc, Vin, Vout, frecuencia de trabajo cosas asi)", "usos comunes", "Proyectos comprobados", "experiencias", "precausiones", cosas asi... 

la cuestion evolucionaria no solo a ser un clasificador como en las librerias de Proteus o Multisim... sino ya seria una base de conocimiento de componentes electronicos segun clasificados segun su uso...

Pero... esto obvuamente deberia ser actualizable, por la cantidad de nuevos componentes que salen al mercado, entonces nunca tendriamos un producto terminado, mas bien seria software que incrementa su base de conocimiento continuamente y se tenria que actualizar desde algun servidor o algo asi, podria ser una comunidad abierta que colaboraria como la de Wikipedia por ej... que dia a dia incremente su base de conocimiento... podria ser una comunidad de esas .org

pero miestras esa magnifica idea que elosciloscopio proporciono (excelente aporte compañero!!!!), por ahora pienso que las wiki del forosdeelectronica (que para cosas como esas son, de lo contrario aca en este foro al final la info estaria de manera muy desordenada, al menos que alguien la este compilando toda) podria bastar si colocamos alli ademas de su uso comun, cosas como las que mencione...


----------



## sur

la verdad es que esto me desborda....intentaré conocerlos....


----------



## Meta

Muy bueno a añadir más cosas.


----------



## DANDY

Bueno aqui les dejo lo que pude conseguir en una tienda de electrónica de Perú-Lima-Paruro, es la tienda que tiene mejores precios y hasta ahora no eh tenido problemas, está el listado de todos los componentes que tenían en stock,en transistores e integrados me eh tomado la molestia de pasarlo a excel pero aún no me leo el datasheet de todos, los que están con negrita los eh estado ordenando en la parte de abajo, espero que me ayuden a ordenarlos todos ya que todos son componentes comerciales y faciles de conseguir 
PD la serie 40xx y 74xx no la pedí por que son demasiados ademas ya estan detallados en este tema


----------



## Selkir

Me gustaría saber si existe algún multiplexor como el 4053 pero cuádruple en lugar de triple.


----------



## jrborba

A Thevenin:

Puedo publicar el listaje en portugués, pero indicandole la original en esto forum?

Gracias.

José Ricardo Borba

Porto Alegre - RS
Brasil


----------



## Cacho

jrborba dijo:


> Puedo publicar el listaje en portugués, pero indicandole la original en esto forum?


Claro que podés, mientras se mencione la fuente como indicás. Y estaría bueno que pusieras en un mensaje acá la dirección en portugués también (hay varios brasileños que frecuentan estas páginas).


Saludos y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## BKAR

hola hace poco me entere
del LM335(5A)
sus hermanos son el super conocido
LM317(1.5) y el lm350(3A)
tipicos reguladores para fuentes


----------



## christianmll

BKAR dijo:


> hola hace poco me entere
> del LM335(5A)
> sus hermanos son el super conocido
> LM317(1.5) y el lm350(3A)
> tipicos reguladores para fuentes



Amigo sino estoy equivocado nos estás sugiriendo LM335 un sensor de temperatura?



			
				BKAR dijo:
			
		

> no hay uno mas pequeño si es posible TO-92



Me permito sugerirte el 2N2222, equivalencia NTE=123A carcasa metálica tipo sombrero, este transistor no es muy grande, tal vez te pueda servir.


----------



## BKAR

Tienes Razón, mis disculpas
es LM338


----------



## armaggedon_1757

Algunos integrados de radio, que se encuentran en receptores comerciales:

TA2003P (todas las etapas de AM y FM )
TA7358 ( primera etapa de radio FM con salida de FI 10.7)
TA7613 ( FM desde FI, y radio completa de AM, con amplificador de audio incluido)
LA1260 (FM desde FI, y radio completa de AM/SW con led indicador de sintonía).


----------



## Arqus

En el apartado de iluminación, habéis puesto tres integrados del tipo "vúmetros": el LM3914, el LM3915 y el LM3916.

Quisiera matizar algo que creo que está mal. Efectivamente los tres son drivers que convierten una tensión en una salida iluminada de leds en forma de punto o barra. Y como bien decís el LM3914 es lineal (el encendido de leds es proporcional a la tensión de entrada, por lo que es ideal para indicadores de nivel asociados a un sensor) y el LM3915 es logarítmico.

Pero el LM3915 no es el más recomendado para la construcción de vúmetros. El LM3915 al ser logarítmico, aunque se puede usar como vúmetro está pensado para usarlo con sensores cuya salida sea logarítmica (como algunos termistores) y así linealizar la salida proveniente del sensor antes de pasarla al controlador.

Para vúmetro recomiendo el LM3916, del que apenas se dice nada. Su salida también es logarítmica pero a diferencia del LM3915 en el que cada led se enciende con +3dB respecto del anterior (escala -27dB, -24dB, -21dB, -18dB, ..., -6dB, -3dB y 0dB) en el LM3916 la escala logarítmica no sigue una proporción fija sino que es de -20dB, -10dB -7dB, -5dB, -3dB, -1dB, 0dB, 1dB, 2dB y 3dB, por lo que tiene una mayor sensibilidad para usarlo como vúmetro y proporciona un movimiento de la barra más dinámico.

Saludos y seguiremos ampliando el tutorial.
Arqus


----------



## Sutson

Bueno, algo que yo utilizo como fuente de informacion de los integrados y componentes en general para lo que valla a utilizar, son un par de catalogos que tengo descargados, los cuales realmente tienen de todo.

http://www.electrocomponentes.com/pdf/Catalogo_web.pdf

http://www.sycelectronica.com.ar/catalogo/SYC Catalogo 2012.pdf

http://www.gmelectronica.com.ar/catalogo/ci.html


----------



## Chema Costa Rica

Seria descabellado afirmar que los componentes mas utilizado de todos los tiempos son:

diodos 0,1 A = 4148 
diodo 1 A = 4004
cir. int. = 4011
transistor baja pot = sc108
transistor media pot = bdx 53
transistor potencia = 3055
funcional 7812 o 78xx

que opinan los mas viejos


----------



## Tacatomon

En transistores, de baja señal uso MPSA42/92 o MPSW42/92

En media potencia, NJW0302G/NJW0281G o NJW21193G/NJW21194G

En alta potencia, MJL4281A/MJL4302A o la versión TO-3 de estos...

Saludos al foro!!!


----------



## Chema Costa Rica

Mes descubriste, que antiguo soy . . .


----------



## Tacatomon

Jajaja, No hay nada de malo. También tengo un amplio repertorio de Transistores y diodos de nomenclaturas clásicas por si se ofrecen. Pero para proyectos importantes, uso por lo general componentes actuales.

Saludos!


----------



## Mojado

jajajajajaa!  Buscando sobre 74HC86  me encontre con este Topic y por el titulo me imagine que 'como basicos seria pocos' lei todas las paginas y al final son todos basicos... jeje


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Mojado dijo:


> jajajajajaa!  Buscando sobre 74HC86  me encontre con este Topic y por el titulo me imagine que 'como basicos seria pocos' lei todas las paginas y al final son todos basicos... jeje



que quieres saber de ese TTL se que lo sacaste de un monitor o un televisor... a que adivine 

en serio que quieres saber sobre el 74HC86


----------



## Mojado

En mi circuito  lo tengo es un puente H pero el circuito que encontre en la web hace un buen tiempo tiene un 74AC86 pero yo solo consegui   74HC86  quisiera saber si son compatibles
si el reemplazo va a funcionar?  chas gracias


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Mojado dijo:


> En mi circuito  lo tengo es un puente H pero el circuito que encontre en la web hace un buen tiempo tiene un 74AC86 pero yo solo consegui   74HC86  quisiera saber si son compatibles
> si el reemplazo va a funcionar?  chas gracias



es el mismo componente y no vas a tener ningun problema


----------

